# Set aside a few hours...



## Aggie08 (Nov 30, 2007)

Military Heat

Cool site about military goings-on, including lots of videos and such. I didn't get to look through it for long but it has quite a few videos of hostile dogfights as well as training dogfights. Enjoy.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2007)

Watch the F-16 vs F-14 video. The viper just smokes him!


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 30, 2007)

Whoa momma, done and done!

Watch the Gulf of Sidra Incident, two Syrian MiG-23's engage two Tomcats. Great footage!


----------

